# How is job market in New Zealand with current economy?



## shayona (Jul 1, 2015)

I keep seeing news items saying that the New Zealand economy's outlook is bleak (and I also know that some of those articles are floated by the opposition political parties of New Zealand so may have vested interest). Since things seem to have gone bad due to dairy prices, I would expect that those who work directly or indirectly with the dairy industry must have been affected badly. But how about other job markets, e.g., IT or engineering or teaching etc.? Do you guys being inside New Zealand see any signs of slow down?
Also, how is the local perspective on the current state of New Zealand economy? 
I need to decide weather to come to New Zealand or stay in Australia. So your answers would be very helpful.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't see that any of the other job markets you mention have been affected by the possibility of NZ falling into recession. The job markets for IT and engineering are especially good but also very competitive. There seem to be many job adverts for positions in both occupation areas. Not sure about teaching as I'm led to believe it's all about who you know and not what you know in that field ?

Personally no idea what is going to happen in the future. I'm reserving judgement for a while yet. There's going to be an announcement regarding interest rates on the 23rd July when it is expected the OCR (Official Cash Rate) will be lowered even further in an attempt to recover or assist the economy due to the recent fall in dairy prices, the currency and to improve economic growth. When the OCR was recently dropped by 0.25 this had an effect on the exchange rate and the NZ$ weakened. I'd expect this will be affected further towards the end of the month but only time will tell.
Locally I don't see any changes. People are still spending. Houses are still being built. Only yesterday a house we were interested in sold for $150 000 above it's RV - way over our budget!!!
Shops still seem to be doing well. New stores opening regularly. Always people at the shopping area where we live eating and drinking in the restaurants etc.

If you can command the same salary here in NZ than in OZ you will be better off here. I've already proved on a previous thread that a person in the same job/same equivalent salary here will have less $'s deducted than in Oz meaning they will have more pay to take home and the cost of living in NZ is approx 14-15% lower than in Oz.......at the moment!


----------



## shayona (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the info from the ground!
I would also like to hear from people from Wellington/Auckland where I might most probably land in. Though perhaps it would be the same as Tauranga since Wellington/Auckland are also not heavily driven by the dairy industry?


----------

